# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Living Actor Avatars, Cantoche, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Cantoche

Home page - corporate.livingactor.com/en/chatbots-and-avatars-humanize-your-digital-relationship

----------


## Airicist

Avatar 1:1 - Demonstration prototype final

Published on Oct 7, 2015

----------

